# Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online :-))



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2006)

*Ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Spass beim Lesen im ersten Magazin 2006 wünscht das Magteam!!*

Und hier gehts direkt rein!!!


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Habe mir schon den Renkenartikel von unserem Sorpetreffen-Guide Mark de Koning für eine längere Sitzung ausgedruckt :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Und ich hab mit ihm schon abgemacht, das er mich mal mitnimmt ))


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Moin Moin ,
und ich hab mir den Bericht von den Gewinnern angeschaut und freue mich drauf die Gewinnerin bald im Hotel Wiesenhof begrüßen zu dürfen :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Uschi+Achim (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe mich riesig über den Gewinn, zwei Tage im schönen Wiesenhof verbringen zu können, gefreut. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Gegend um Eutin und natürlich auf die Fische, die es dort gibt. 
Gerne würden Achim und ich kommen, wenn die Hornhechte beißen. Einen genauen Termin können wir aber zur Zeit noch nicht nennen. 
Wir melden uns noch persönlich bei euch.

Gruß

Uschi und Achim


----------



## feedex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Bitte nicht stören....ich lese das neue Magazin!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

wieder mal ein paar schöne Berichte !!!   #6 :m
wirklich klasse .... mal schauen ob ich nicht auch mal was zu Papier ... äh zu Monitor bringen kann bei Gelegenheit .....


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Uschi+Achim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe mich riesig über den Gewinn, zwei Tage im schönen Wiesenhof verbringen zu können, gefreut. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Gegend um Eutin und natürlich auf die Fische, die es dort gibt.
> Gerne würden Achim und ich kommen, wenn die Hornhechte beißen. Einen genauen Termin können wir aber zur Zeit noch nicht nennen.
> ...


Ich hab vom 15.5 bis 4.6 also zur besten Horni Zeit Urlaub und könnte da sogar Euch ein paar klasse Stellen zeigen wenn Ihr möchtet . Schön wäre es , der Mai ist ein gut besuchter Monat im Hotel wegen der Rapsblüte, wenn Ihr Euch mit dem Termin nicht zu viel Zeit lassen würdet |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir schon den Renkenartikel von unserem Sorpetreffen-Guide Mark de Koning für eine längere Sitzung ausgedruckt :m
> 
> Nikmark



Meinst du, das nützt was?|supergri
Thomas, bitte drauf bestehen, dass Markus seinen Vater mitbringt!


----------



## Flußbarschfan (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*

Super Magazin! Weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das erste Magazin im neuen Jahr ist online )*



> Super Magazin! Weiter so!


Danke ))
Ich empfehle auch immer gerne das Archiv zu durchstöbern)


----------

